# يحزنني جــــــــــــــــــداً



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (27 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل أحييكم بتحية الإسلام وأما بعد
فإنه ليحزنني شديد الحزن، أن أقرأ نصوصاً لرسائل يكتبها أخوة عربٌ، أقحاح، تتضمن لغة لاتمت إلى لغتنا العربية الفصحى بصلة. خاصة وأن في هذه النصوص من المصطلحات والمفردات العامية مايبعدنا عن لغة القرآن الكريم، التي حفظت لنا لغة الضاد هذه.
أتمنى على الأخوة أعضاء الملتقى وضيوفه، ممن يودون الكتابة في مختلف مواضيعه، مراعاة الكتابة باللغة العربية الفصحى.
وإلى الملتقى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## مهاجر (28 مارس 2006)

*جزاك الله خير*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ

جزاك الله خير ونشكر لك غيرتك على لغة القرآن ....:31: 

وبالفعل ملاحظتك في محلها وهذا من احدى الاسباب الرئيسية التي شجعت ادارة الملتقى لفتح هذا القسم


----------



## جاسر (28 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

صدقت جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسة2006 (29 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

